# Rotala wallichii easy to grow? low ph needed?



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

i want to know if Rotala wallichii will grow in higer than 6.5 ph?

i read that it likes 6.0-6.5 ph
i have rotala macandra narrow leaf that grows great

i have 3wpg, c02 and ferts
soft water and 6.8-7.0 ph

are there any tricks to getting this plant to grow good


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

I have it growing in high light, co2, ferts, and a pH of 7.4-ish.....and it grows well. Its kind of shaded, so its not as pink, but I don't see a problem with a pH of 7.0. 

Give it a try. 

It doesn't like alot of water movement, so place it away from your filter output.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I had it growing before in medium-hard water, but growth was decent at best (stunting/browning tips). Now I have it in softer water and it is doing much better. I don't think that pH affects it per se, it is more about gH, kH or both. 

It needs lots of light, co2, phosphate, and iron. Everything it is says is true to my experience: link.

How are you selling it in SnS if you don't know how to grow it?


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

My pH is around 6.5-7.0. macclellan's link to APC is an excellent guide to growing this plant. I just read the info on APC and it is very near to how I take care of my plants, I learned through several months of experimenting with my dosing amount/schedule. In my experience, high light helps a lot to get the pink tips.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

How are you selling it in SnS if you don't know how to grow it? 

im not selling it at all, i just got some in the mail and never had it before


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

the link is good. thanks

does anyone have any they can sell? i got some but i want more!!
i posted a wanted in sns


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

I have Rotala Wallichi!

I have a PH of 7.0 and it grows fine in my 1 gallon cube with a 13w spiral compact flourescent bulb above it. Tried it in one of my tanks with 1.5wpg, and it died off.

Anyway! I went from 3 stems left to 24 now. It's been growing *very* well with no co2, no ferts, no nothing! I just leave this cube alone with the light on 24/7 and BAM! amazing. I love it.

It doesn't have a filter, either, but I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------

